# MEMBERS EXPERIENCES > OVER 40 FORUM >  Garcinia Cambogia by DR OZ

## David LoPan

Wow, guess I can stop going to the gym and get 6 pack abs without doing crap but taking a pill. Anyone else hear of this? Im thinking BS.

Dr Oz Show: "Lose 18 lbs of Belly Fat & Get 6-Pack Abs in Just 1 Month With These 2 Diet Cleanses That Celebrities Use"

Men's Health Report - How to Lose 18 Lbs in 1 Month

----------


## Oki-Des

It sounds like BS to me. I also don't think celebrities have some inside knowledge on things. There probably are celebs that lost 18 pounds in a month taking that stuff but it was probably mixed with a cocktail of other drugs that I cant discuss on here; like butt CRACK! : )

----------


## Brett N

Dr Oz just has people on his show that will boost it's popularity. People want to think that there is an easy way to do everything. That's why the American people are in the sad shape that they are in. 

Can almost guarantee it is crap, just like every other latest fad diet or in shape pill. 

Ben Affleck losing 27 pounds in 3 months is nothing. A person that is out of shape can do that with a small cut in calories and cardio. Totally different if you are talking going from 15% bodyfat to 10%.

----------


## yannick35

DR Oz himself is BS he said rasberry ketones and green coffee beans where a miracle for weight loss. He is full of it

----------

